# Audi R8 Toxique by TC Concepts



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With a focus on exotic cars of all types, Berlin-based tuning house TC Concepts may be less familiar to Audi owners than four ringer-focused shops like MTM or Abt. Nevertheless, with products like their new R8 Toxique bodywork design, we’re guessing that is about to change.

* Full Story *


----------



## !monkey (Jul 6, 2007)

oh wow a bunch of carbon, a big spoiler and some rota grids


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

very.. interesting. looks like a gt and a spyder meshed together


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

looks like one of my R8s in gran turismo


----------



## metalmash (Apr 14, 2005)

Shows that the R8 stock design is perfect. Any visual modifications just make it uglier.


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

It's not for everyone but I think it looks pretty good.
I don't think the spoiler helps anything. Nothing wrong with some carbon though. Dry carbon would have been cooler.
I like the rear splitter.


----------



## pete1.8t (Apr 13, 2007)

Looking at from the pictures it looks a little sloppy on the fit and finish side of things but other than that I think it looks pretty good.


----------

